# Really like Tabasco Smoked Chipotle..



## reeko (Jan 12, 2010)

It has a real nice flavor and not too hot so you can apply a lot.

Tried some grilled chicken breasts smeared with this stuff (plus a little Mesquite smoke from grill), made for great Chicken Fajitas.


----------



## fire it up (Jan 12, 2010)

It is good stuff but then anything with chipotle in it is alright by me


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 12, 2010)

I have chipotle in every cabinet, pantry, and shelf in our house. But there is no tabasco in any of them either. I cann't eat tabasco cause it makes me cough and the person sitting across from me really doesn't like getting the food I'm eating spat at them either.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 12, 2010)

LOL... tell them it was a pre-emptive strike, and they should have ducked!

And yes Chipotle are heavenly! Mmmmmm.


----------



## reeko (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes,
But this is not like normal Tabasco. None of that Vinegar flavor.
It is almost a sweet smokey chilpotle flavor.
I agree, the other Tabasco sauces have a distinct flavor to them, this stuff is different IMHO.


----------



## 3montes (Jan 12, 2010)

I have recipe for honey chipolte baby back ribs that calls for the Tabasco chipolte it is some good stuff. I did a post about it awhile back where I included the recipe it should be in the pork forum if anyone cares to do a search. It is the favorite in our house that's for sure. I'd link it for u all but I'm on the I phone and have to get back to work


----------



## badfrog (Jan 12, 2010)

I am with Mballi...keep chipotle every where; dried whole, ground, in adobo... I like to use the adobo from a can of chipotles in place of hot sauce on tacos burritos etc.


----------



## solaryellow (Jan 13, 2010)

I like to put some on pulled pork in lieu of a sauce.


----------



## desertlites (Jan 13, 2010)

I like it also and the green chili is good too.


----------



## athabaskar (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of traditional Tabasco. It's what my Mom used when I swore when I was a kid. I don't eat much soap anymore either, but I still swear like a sailor (was one).

Green chili Tabasco is pretty good, but my favorite is Louisiana brand hot sauce. I recently bought a six pack of all of their different flavors and I've been enjoying them all. The original flavor mixed with butter makes a great hot wing sauce.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 13, 2010)

I love Chipotle big time. I have several different kinds and make a great mayo with it to use on sandwiches and the like. No Tabasco here - all my grandkids are hooked on Tapatio.


----------



## mgwerks (Jan 13, 2010)

I, like many of you have outgrown the Tabasco products and found sauces I like better.  The same goes for chipotle sauce.  I have one that I encourage all to try: Bufalo Chipotle sauce.  It runs about 90 cents a bottle in most of our grocery stores.   Made in Mexico, Bufalo has been the best selling sauces there for years.  It has a great chipotle taste, isn't super hot, but best of all it isn't water-thin like most sauces.  It's more the consistency of Heinz 57 sauce and really stays with the food instead of running off.  Do yourself a favor - try it and see if you don't agree.

Their Jalapeno sauce is by far my favorite - I go through a bottle a week by myself.


----------



## reeko (Jan 13, 2010)

Have you tried the Tabasco Chipotle. It is also thick, not watery.
I have other hot sauces that I like, Including Dave's Insanity Sauce.


----------



## devil dog (Jan 13, 2010)

I too love the chipotle tabasco sauce! Hadn't crossed my mind to use it as a marinade, rub, baste, etc... Ribs sound like the perfect chipotle delivery system!


----------



## rygr (Jan 28, 2010)

This weekend before the red wings game, I ate at a church that was converted into a restaurant.  It is called the Clarkston Union in Clarkston, MI.  They are famous for their Macaroni n' Cheese.  I added the smoked chipotle tabasco sauce to the macaroni and it was awesome.  I have since bought a bottle and rubbed it on some pastrami I made this weekend.  Sorry no pictures so it didn't happen...but it was good!


----------



## mgwerks (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes, I have and use it as well.  The Bufalo is quite a bit thicker, and has more of the fruit flavor of the pepper as well as the chipotle taste.


----------



## hdsmoke (Jan 29, 2010)

I started buying the Chipotle Tobasco sauce when i first ate at a (surprise) Chiptole.  I do love that sauce...smokey tangy goodness.  I will try some of the others mentioned here too...i love chipotle sauces.  We have a store in town called chile traders...and they have some hot stuff.  They sell that "Da Bomb" hot sauce that a end of a toothpick dipped in the stuff will light your mouth up.  Lots of good sauces and salsas tho.  I also got a pack of 3 Budweiser sauces for Christmas and they are surprisingly good.  I just tried a new sauce last week Big Rick's and its really good too.


----------

